# Xbox Download lahm wie sonstwas.



## cryon1c (22. August 2021)

Sorry falls das hier nicht reinpasst.

Hab ne Series S geschenkt bekommen da jemand erfahren hat das ich ne 4K 120Hz OLED Glotze besitze. Für die Series X war nichts nirgendwo aufzutreiben. Spielt aber keine Rolle, das Ding ist nun da. Da ich eine Gigabit Leitung mit realen ~930Mbit/s Download besitze, will ich entsprechende Zahlen sehen. Da ist auch der kleinere Speicher kein Problem da man fix alles saugen kann. 
Dumm nur das die Konsole die per LAN angeschlossen ist und auch diese Geschwindigkeit im Netz erreicht, bei Spieledownloads einfach versagt. Und zwar richtig. 
Peak habe ich 250Mbit/s gesehen - nur 1/4 von der eigentlichen Bandbreite die bereitsteht. Average gemessen - 140Mbit/s. 
Geladen wird natürlich auf die interne SSD. Überhitzen dürfte da auch nichts und die SSD zeigt sonst gute Performance.
Die Probleme sind auch nicht der Serverauslastung geschuldet, denn dies passiert zu jeder Uhrzeit, egal ob Montag früh 7 Uhr oder Samstag 18 Uhr. Kommt einfach nix raus aus der Leitung. 

Also, wie kriege ich die Kiste dazu, die Leitung auch zu nutzen? Wer Gigabit hat, will das auch nutzen, ich habe kein Problem damit wenn die Konsole die Leitung praktisch voll auslastet - es läuft nichts nebenbei und wenn ich die künstlich bremsen will, so kann ich das im Router machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also, wie kriege ich die Kiste dazu, die Leitung auch zu nutzen?


Mal im ernst: hast Du wirklich noch nicht begriffen, wie das Internet funktioniert?


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal im ernst: hast Du wirklich noch nicht begriffen, wie das Internet funktioniert?



Doch, ich kenne die Struktur vom Internet sehr wohl. Alle unterstützten Geräte und die Server bieten entsprechende Bandbreite, aber wenn es um tatsächliche Downloads von größeren Dateien geht, kriege ich aus der Xbox nix raus.

Alle anderen Geräte im Netz liefern die volle Bandbreite. Egal ob Steam, Epic oder GoG Launcher oder der verkackte Microsoft Store - alles liefert die Bandbreite. 
Nur die Xbox Series S nicht. 

Also, worauf willste hinaus, das die Server die Clients absichtlich beschneiden und zwar zu den Zeitpunkten wo alles und jeder in der Region pennt oder auf Arbeit ist?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch, ich kenne die Struktur vom Internet sehr wohl. Alle unterstützten Geräte und die Server bieten entsprechende Bandbreite, aber wenn es um tatsächliche Downloads von größeren Dateien geht, kriege ich aus der Xbox nix raus.


Da soll doch was REIN.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur die Xbox Series S nicht.


Dann beschwere Dich bei Microsoft.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Also, worauf willste hinaus, das die Server die Clients absichtlich beschneiden und zwar zu den Zeitpunkten wo alles und jeder in der Region pennt oder auf Arbeit ist?


Was sonst?

Das Internet geht nicht direkt von Punkt zu einem zweiten.
Da liegt viel dazwischen.
Und wenn da nur eine Station bremst, ist die Geschwindigkeit weg.

Wieso erkläre die Grundlagen des Mehrpunktnetzes einem Profi?


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was sonst?
> 
> Das Internet geht nicht direkt von Punkt zu einem zweiten.
> Da liegt viel dazwischen.
> ...



Aber wie erklärst du das alles, aber auch wirklich alles andere sehr gute Bandbreite liefert, inklusive Microsoft Store auf dem PC im gleichen Netzwerk, aber die Xbox guffelt mit 150-250Mbit/s durch die Botanik? So viele Punkte sind da nicht dazwischen. 3-4 hops im tracert zum Server. Alle sehr gut angebunden und nicht ausgelastet, schon gar nicht Montag früh. So doof bin ich doch auch nicht.

Ich suche hiermit eine Lösung wie man aus dem Microsoft-Server mehr rausquetschen kann. 
VPN bringt übrigens auch nichts, also den Pfad ändern - null positive Auswirkung und nein, das VPN ist nicht zu langsam, einige Server lassen problemlos 500-600Mbit/s durch, die Konsole kommt trotzdem nicht ausm Knick. 

Hast du nun Vorschläge und Lösungen oder reden wir einfach wie das Internet aufgebaut ist? Die Struktur ist bekannt und meine Leitung hier ist top, auch die Anbindung an wichtige Backbones ist super. Aus Frankfurt kriege ich auch problemlos 500Mbit/s her von den meisten Servern trotz 4000km Entfernung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> So doof bin ich doch auch nicht.


Weshalb stellst Du dann solche ... ähem ... Fragen?


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich suche hiermit eine Lösung wie man aus dem Microsoft-Server mehr rausquetschen kann.


Das kann nur Microsoft, meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht Du.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Hast du nun Vorschläge und Lösungen


Nein.
Es gibt keine.



cryon1c schrieb:


> oder reden wir einfach wie das Internet aufgebaut ist? Die Struktur ist bekannt und meine Leitung hier ist top, auch die Anbindung an wichtige Backbones ist super. Aus Frankfurt kriege ich auch problemlos 500Mbit/s her von den meisten Servern trotz 4000km Entfernung.


Das hatten wir schon durch.
Das schwächste Rohr bestimmt den Durchfluß einer Leitung.


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. August 2021)

Häng doch einfach mal nur die xbox an die fritzbox, falls du eine haben solltest. Vielleicht bremmst das andere zeug die xbox aus, nur weil es mit dran hängt. Oder irgendwelche sparmodi sind eingeschalten. Ansonsten mal en 1gbit lan to usb adapter ausprobieren.





						Syncwire USB 3.0 auf RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter - 10/100/1000Mbps LAN Netzwerkadapter für Macbook Ultrabook , Windows 10/ 8.1 / 8/7 / Vista / XP usw - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Syncwire USB 3.0 auf RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter - 10/100/1000Mbps LAN Netzwerkadapter für Macbook Ultrabook , Windows 10/ 8.1 / 8/7 / Vista / XP usw - Schwarz - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2021)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> Häng doch einfach mal nur die xbox an die fritzbox, falls du eine haben solltest. Vielleicht bremmst das andere zeug die xbox aus, nur weil es mit dran hängt. Oder irgendwelche sparmodi sind eingeschalten. Ansonsten mal en 1gbit lan to usb adapter ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Xbox hängt direkt am Glasfaser-Router und ist mit 1Gbit/s angebunden was auch beim testen der Bandbreite bestätigt ist.
Das Problem ist nur der Download von größeren Dateien - also Spiele und dickere Updates. Nichts anderes. Kleinere Updates habe ich nicht gemessen, sind auch egal. 
Und nein, da bremst nichts aus, denn wenn alle anderen Geräte ausgeschaltet ist und das WLAN ebenfalls aus ist beim Router, bekommt die Kiste trotzdem nichts gesaugt.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weshalb stellst Du dann solche ... ähem ... Fragen?
> 
> Das kann nur Microsoft, meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht Du.
> 
> ...




Ähm die Microsoft-Server sind alles andere als schlecht und seltenst ausgelastet. Da aktuell keine größeren Releases auf Konsolen existieren, sind die Server nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet. 
Und da es praktisch dieselbe Infrastruktur ist die auch die Downloads für den Microsoft Store aufm PC bereitstellt, frage ich mich ernsthaft was da los ist. 
Es muss eine vernünftige Erklärung geben warum nur ein Gerät im Netzwerk nicht die volle Leistung erreicht obwohl technisch nichts dagegen spricht das eben dieses Gerät wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten bringen muss als das was aktuell rauskommt. 

Das schwächste Rohr kann nicht der Server sein, schon gar nicht zu einer Zeit wo der Traffic minimal ist und nur absolute Irre die Konsole anwerfen. Es muss was anderes geben.

Abgesehen davon hat meine Glotze (LG 55BX) und die Xbox Series S irgendwo ein Problem und die Hälfte der Spiele legt die HDMI-Verbindung flach wenn 4K 120Hz VRR benutzt wird. 4K60FPS +VRR geht, 4K120FPS ohne VRR geht, alles zusammen - nur in wenigen Spielen. Am Kabel liegt das auch nicht. Ist ein bekanntes Problem aber keine vernünftige Lösung bislang.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. August 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ähm die Microsoft-Server sind alles andere als schlecht und seltenst ausgelastet. Da aktuell keine größeren Releases auf Konsolen existieren, sind die Server nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet.


Wohnst Du in Redmond?

Mein Tracert hat vor ein paar Minuten wegen Zeitüberschreitung nach 13 Stationen aufgegeben.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Es muss eine vernünftige Erklärung geben warum nur ein Gerät im Netzwerk nicht die volle Leistung erreicht obwohl technisch nichts dagegen spricht das eben dieses Gerät wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten bringen muss als das was aktuell rauskommt.


Hard oder Software - meistens ist es die Software.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das schwächste Rohr kann nicht der Server sein, schon gar nicht zu einer Zeit wo der Traffic minimal ist und nur absolute Irre die Konsole anwerfen.


Es gibt eine Menge Irre.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon hat meine Glotze (LG 55BX) und die Xbox Series S irgendwo ein Problem und die Hälfte der Spiele legt die HDMI-Verbindung flach wenn 4K 120Hz VRR benutzt wird. 4K60FPS +VRR geht, 4K120FPS ohne VRR geht, alles zusammen - nur in wenigen Spielen. Am Kabel liegt das auch nicht. Ist ein bekanntes Problem aber keine vernünftige Lösung bislang.


Ich denke es geht um die Downloadgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wohnst Du in Redmond?


Nö, Madeira.
FYI: Microsoft hat auch Server in Europa, ziemlich viele, niemand muss irgendwas aus Redmond saugen wenn der nicht in Nordamerika ist.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Tracert hat vor ein paar Minuten wegen Zeitüberschreitung nach 13 Stationen aufgegeben.



Wenn du nach Redmond willst - klar. Gibt aber Server in UK usw.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hard oder Software - meistens ist es die Software.


Sehe nicht warum die Software hier ausgerechnet bei Geschwindigkeiten um die 140Mbit/s average dümpeln würde und 250Mbit/s max, das aber auch nicht konstant. 




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Irre.


Die meisten davon schlafen aber Montag um 7 Uhr früh. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ändert sich nicht, egal ob Sonntag um 18 Uhr wo alle online sind oder eben zu einer Zeit wo die meisten Nutzer pennen. Das ist ein klares Signal das es nicht die Serverauslastung sein kann. 




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um die Downloadgeschwindigkeit?



Ja. Das andere ist ein bekanntes Problem wo wir auf entsprechende Firmware der Glotzenhersteller und vor allem MS warten. Das ist aber so ein Fall wo es wirklich ein Softwareproblem ist, denn die Hardware kann es. Und es ist reproduzierbar im Gegensatz zu den Bandbreitenproblemen.


----------



## Blackout27 (22. August 2021)

Die teils sehr schlechte Download Rate liegt an der Konsole.
Bei mir bricht es teils auf 30-40Mbit`s/s ein. Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, reserviert das OS für andere Spiele und Apps Bandbreite. 

Meine Lösung des Problems:

Such dir den Download seiner Wahl aus. Gehe danach in die Einstellung unter Energieoptionen (oder wie das heißt) und aktiviere das schnelle Hochfahren. Die  interne SSD darf nicht abgeschaltet sein (gibt da so ein Punkt wo man ein Haken dran machen kann).
Anschließend drückst du den Xbox Knopf am Controller und schaltest die Konsole aus. Jetzt wird der Download noch im Energiesparmodus geladen und in meinem Falle dann mit der kompletten Brandbreite vom Internet   
Wahrscheinlich gibt das OS dann die gesamte Bandreite für den Download frei.

Viel Erfolg beim testen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Die teils sehr schlechte Download Rate liegt an der Konsole.
> Bei mir bricht es teils auf 30-40Mbit`s/s ein. Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, reserviert das OS für andere Spiele und Apps Bandbreite.
> 
> Meine Lösung des Problems:
> ...


Nope, das hilft nicht. 
Ich habe auch keine weiteren Datenträger an der Konsole dran, die interne SSD ist das einzige was drin ist.


----------

